# mk5 VW brake bleeding.. Bentley makes this confusing



## rootrider (Feb 18, 2004)

ok.. so I was looking at my Bentley ("Volkswagen Jetta Service Manual, 2005-2010, 1.9L/2.0L diesel, 2.0L/2.5L gasoline, including TDI, GLI, and SportWagen") tonight and read through both the "Maintenance" section up front as well as the "Brakes-Hydraulic" section.

The Maintenance section says the following under "Brake fluid, replacing":


> Brake fluid sequence and bleed quantity
> Bleeding order:
> right rear
> left rear
> ...


It notes that order both in a table, as well as in the step-by-step instructions.

The Brakes-Hydraulic section says under "Bleeding Brakes"


> The design of the ABS hydraulic unit requires that brakes be bleed _(sic)_ in the following (non-traditional) order:
> 
> 
> left front brake
> ...


This order is reiterated later on under "Brake system, bleeding", within the step-by-step instructions.



Now, I'm familiar enough with the Bentley manuals to know that they aren't always 100% correct or accurate, but I'd certainly like to know which of these orders is actually correct. I see the latter of the orders mentioned in most places online, so I'm assuming that's correct, but that may just be because most people go straight to the Brakes section in the Bentley manual and ignore the Maintenance section in the front of the book.



Also of though... this Bentley only mentions in one place (under "Brake fluid, replacing" in the Maintenance section) "Because the hydraulic clutch and brake system share a common fluid and reservoir, the clutch hydraulic system must be considered when replacing brake fluid." No where in the separate "Clutch hydraulic system, bleeding" or "Brake system, bleeding" instructions does it tell you to bleed both systems at the same time, or even how to bleed both during the same operation.

Seeing as how the clutch system pulls fluid from the top of the reservoir, I'm assuming it's basically _required_ to bleed both systems at once, but, is it really? Or, can you bleed only the brake system as long as you keep the reservoir full?

Thanks...


----------



## rootrider (Feb 18, 2004)

:screwy:


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

If you are replacing the fluid, yes you should do the clutch too. Bleeding air from the brakes should not affect the clutch unless the fluid level drops below the feed for the clutch. Bleeding the clutch does not hurt and only adds a few min. to the job.

For just replacing the fluid it probably doesn't matter what order you flush the system; following the order in the brake section is the safest bet. Bleeding the system I would follow the procedure and order given in the brake section not the maintenance section.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

I have the "2006-2009" edition of the Bentley...and it says:
Left front, right front, left rear, right rear as the "specified order" in two places...which is opposite to every other car I've owned..."Std order" is right rear, left rear, right front, left front.
I've bled mine once in the Bentley order (when I changed to "boy racer red" GTI front calipers during my GTI brake up grade. I used the Bentley order.

One other thing in the MKV Bentley...it specifically says to do bleeding in two phases..first use power bleeder (I used vaccum..same thing)..then "old school" pump bleeds (5/wheel)...but both bleeding processes are to be done in the "MKV" order. I've always done this "extra" pump bleeding on my brakes since I felt it got the last of any air or crud outa the calipers by moving the pistons around a bit...maybe VW engineers think the same thing?....Just make darn sure you keep master tank full so you don't get air into the ABS valve block...if you do, you'll need VAGCOM to cycle the ABS and force the air out!


----------



## rootrider (Feb 18, 2004)

thanks... I'm still a little baffled by the mix of information I've seen online and here, not to mention in my Bentley. If you search for mk5 brake bleeding you'll get people saying both to do rear first and front first..


----------

